# 2015 Official Auburn Football thread



## Unicoidawg (Jun 17, 2015)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## mike1225 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm looking forward to another great year of college football! War Eagle!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking forward to this year as well


----------



## weagle (Jun 19, 2015)

It's getting close.

WDE!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 20, 2015)

War eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 21, 2015)

War Eagle guys.   Cant wait for September.  Our first few games are day games so those of you who are going to them, it will be HOT !!!!!!

The Louisville game is a 3:30 kickoff.   Tailgating in downtown Atlanta will be warm.  LOL


----------



## BlueFrogg (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm excited to see the Jeremy Johnson/Duke Williams combo this year. I think we will be the team to beat in the west.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 22, 2015)

Well Hamm out of Griffin committed today.  We will see if it sticks.  He is a huge offensive line get if he stays with us.  Kid does not seem to know where he wants to go yet.


----------



## Swineqhog (Jun 26, 2015)

*Tickets*

Getting my Tickets for Atlanta next week!!!! WAR EAGLE!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 28, 2015)

Im sorry but that new video board/wall is disturbing.  LOL

Who came up with the idea for that huge thing


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 13, 2015)

Well guys, we are 21 days away.  Just 3 weeks till kickoff.  Cant wait.   

Been keeping up with the practices a little but I have mostly been busy working.   Looks like from the first scrimmage that the defense got the best of the offense.  That is both encouraging and disturbing.   LOL

This deal with Duke Williams sucks.  Hate it that he had to make a fool of himself.  IT seems like he is on the right track now to get back on the team and coaches good graces.  Hearing reports that he is working on his return.  We really need him this year with the offense going in the direction it is.

Other guys will stand up and I can wait to see how the defense looks.  Sounds like Muschamp is really mixing up the formations.  This is what he did in the past on the plains and it worked.   

Anyway, got my season tickets yesterday.  Still waiting on the Louisville pack to arrive.   Planning on also going out to College Station when we play A&M and possibly LSU.   Just depends on time

Have a good day and War Eagle..


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea I hope whatever the discipline is sticks throughout the year and we don't see him acting a fool later on.
War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 13, 2015)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Yea I hope whatever the discipline is sticks throughout the year and we don't see him acting a fool later on.
> War Eagle!





I have a bad feeling he will not recover.  From what we have heard, he is not the type to take to authority very well.  Has a chip on his shoulder and could be a bad distraction to the team.  

If true, I hope they just get him out of there and get it over with.  We can have a good season this year.  We do not need the distraction


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 14, 2015)

Duke back at practice yesterday.  Hopefully he learned something and will not be a cancer on the team


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

Wishing you guys good luck this season


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Duke back at practice yesterday.  Hopefully he learned something and will not be a cancer on the team





And then out with a banged up ankle at the scrimmage yesterday.   

This could be a roller coaster ride with he Duke this season.  


Come on down Marcus Davis.


----------



## weagle (Aug 18, 2015)

If we get some production out of Duke that will be great, but the game plan won't count on him.  There are great players that either because of the injury bug (see Todd Gurley) or lack of focus/discipline (See Duke Williams) you just can't rely on.  

When Duke is on he's a monster.  We can't count on him to be on.  Our offensive focus will be with guys we can count on.

Hearing good things about our progress on the defensive side of the ball.  I think we will see a very aggressive, attacking style with a big emphasis on causing turnovers.  

Less than 3 weeks till Louisville.  WDE


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 19, 2015)

17 days and 15 hours..... War Eagle!!!

Excited and much anticipation to see what CWM does with this D. 
Especially excited to hear reports that Lawson is even more determined, quicker, and stronger than ever. A consistent pass rush does wonders for D.
Anybody hearing much progress Travaris Robinson is having with the DB's. I'm just hoping not to see the pitiful tackling from the secondary we've seen the last few years. Ready to see some Carlos Rodgers type play back there again.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 12, 2015)

Well that was scary!
Finding plent to worry about at this point in the season.
Jacksonville State played a heck of a game and deserved to win that one....... Oh well, glad for the W nonetheless, just hope we can find ourselves this week.


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

There are some positives to take away from that win.  One of the trademarks of Gus's teams is they never quit and find a way to win.    We did that today.  No matter how bad you are playing you can still put a W on the board.

They know JJ is tanking, but there is a superstar in there they think will emerge.  They have more confidence than I do.  I would bench him and make him win his job back. I think he needs a shake up to get him focused.

We can win without a studd QB.  I think our D will do nothing but improve.  Injuries and youth are showing right now.  

Our kicking game is superb as usual.  I know some teams that would kill for that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## srb (Sep 20, 2015)

*Agree!*



LanierSpots said:


>



If the offense can't score ,Defence can't stop nothing...Will be a long yr..........Another tiger team put the smack down!


----------



## Swineqhog (Sep 21, 2015)

*Guschamp*

Last weeks performance was JJ's fault. This week's performance was Gus's fault for keeping him in...I think its going to get worse if there isn't a change made quick...correct me if I'm wrong buts what's the sense in keeping those All Star QB recruits on the side line?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 21, 2015)

Swineqhog said:


> correct me if I'm wrong buts what's the sense in keeping those All Star QB recruits on the side line?



The problem is, there is only one over there.   Sean White is basically the only back up QB we have.   If him or JJ got hurt, we would be down to one.   

I think he starts Jeremy again this week against Miss State but he has to be on a short leash at this point.  We could see Sean in the game either way.

Just hope the defense tightens up this week.  I am not expecting miracles out of Muschamp this year but last week was embarrassing.     We have to tackle better than that.


----------



## Swineqhog (Sep 22, 2015)

*Sean White*

Ol gus must have read our post LanierSpots..Sean White starts Saturday!!!


----------



## weagle (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm hoping this is the turning point we need. I have a good feeling about Sean White based on some reports I'm getting from folks close to the team.   

It might also result in JJ getting out of his own head and battling back to play up to his potential.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 22, 2015)

Lets hope this is a positive.  With JJ having mental issues, it just leaves us with Sean.  The kid from Marietta had Tommy John surgery a few weeks back and that just leaves Johnathan Wallace in the stable.  We all know how that story reads.  


Hopefully, Sean will play well..


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 26, 2015)

Still got a long ways to go guys..  A long ways


----------



## weagle (Sep 26, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Still got a long ways to go guys..  A long ways



Yes,  a very long way, but now I think we are pointed in the right direction.


----------



## weagle (Oct 3, 2015)

Not much to take away from the win over San Jose.  Looked like we were still experimenting with Offensive game plan and D was porus.  

A week and a half to get better before a dangerous Kentucky team on Thursday night.

Happy with the win.  

WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 3, 2015)

WE played horrible on both sides of the ball.  We beat that same team last year like 59-10.   We may only win one more game this year.   

I just can't understand how that group of guys can be so bad right now.  Too much talent over there to be this bad.       It will get worse before the season ends and next year will not be any better.  We lose a lot of guys.  

We will suffer more before it gets better.  Just be prepared


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 6, 2015)

Duke Williams gone.  Kicked off team.  I think most of us knew this would eventually happen this season.    Hate his talent was wasted.   His draft stock just took a huge hit


His own fault

Our best three players coming in  to this season were suppose to be 


Carl Lawson - Out all season with hip injury
Duke Williams - Kicked off the team for behavior 
Jeremy Johnson - LOL


We still have too much talent on this team to be this bad.  The blame has to lie with the coaches
for the failure this season has become.   Lets hope they can pull a few things out of their hats and 
win a few games.   Get something going for next season.

Its just what Auburn does unfortunately.  

War Eagle guys.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 6, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Duke Williams gone.  Kicked off team.  I think most of us knew this would eventually happen this season.    Hate his talent was wasted.   His draft stock just took a huge hit



Glad he is gone.  He has mentally been gone all year and attitude is probably a cancer.  Give the young guys a chance.  Duke was not smart enough to realize that he has cost himself millions.

WDE


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 6, 2015)

Glad to see some finalization on Duke Williams. He'll regret one day.
War Eagle.


----------



## weagle (Oct 6, 2015)

Glad he's gone.  It was obvious he was not giving max effort and you can't have that on a team that's trying to pull itself up by the bootstraps.  

The season as a whole is shot, but we can still do some very positive things.

The entire focus has to be on getting better every day and every game.  There is plenty of talent and coaching skills on this squad to pull it together and compete.


----------



## srb (Oct 7, 2015)

*True*



skeeter24 said:


> Glad he is gone.  He has mentally been gone all year and attitude is probably a cancer.  Give the young guys a chance.  Duke was not smart enough to realize that he has cost himself millions.
> 
> WDE



I heard he got into bar brawl any truth??
He may end up somewhere else....Anyway he lost some$$ down the road!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2015)

srb said:


> I heard he got into bar brawl any truth??
> He may end up somewhere else....Anyway he lost some$$ down the road!



He doesnt have any eligibility left.   He will go to the NFL next year but either as a free agent or a very low pick.  Either way, he cost himself millions of dollars over the past two yeas


Hate he didnt pan out.  He had a huge upside.  

Heard the fight rumors too but who really knows.


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 8, 2015)

I read the fight articles. It's a shame he went from a star to this. They sometimes think they are above the rules & invinceable. WDE


----------



## Swineqhog (Oct 8, 2015)

*Duke*




srb said:


> I heard he got into bar brawl any truth??
> He may end up somewhere else....Anyway he lost some$$ down the road!



Rumor has it that he got his rear kicked and was given a well deserved black eye....If he cussed at GUS like they said he did that day in the locker room, Gus should have smacked him around...Plenty of great players out there would love to have that once in a life time opportunity to play at Auburn and he through it all away. What a waste...


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 12, 2015)

Who would have ever thought at the beginning of the season that I would be praying we could squeak out a win against Kentucky..

So very sad


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 12, 2015)

I feel your pain. I had high expectations for this season. I guess I read too much hype along with everyone else.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2015)

mike1225 said:


> I feel your pain. I had high expectations for this season. I guess I read too much hype along with everyone else.





To a certain extent, the hype was justified.  Maybe not as high as we were rated but we were certainly a great looking team coming in.   Losing the guys on defense like we did and Jeremy ending up being a head case just killed us.   That along with Duke Williams giving zero effort just derailed us.  

We had the players in the right positions.   They just have not executed.    Now its a hold on tight season.

Unfortunately for us, we have a lot of those


----------



## srb (Oct 24, 2015)

Au still  horrible On Defence....Just terrible   54 points


----------



## weagle (Oct 24, 2015)

I liked Sean White's play.  He's a cool operator.  He had a bunch of balls dropped that should have been huge plays.  

D is still playing a bunch of guys in new spots and the busts are killing us. 

That was a classic coulda woulda shoulda loss.  

Another week to get better and try to compete.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 25, 2015)

srb said:


> Au still  horrible On Defence....Just terrible   54 points



32 of those were in overtime so its a little skewed.  

But, we suck something awful.  Yea, Sean White is playing well but no one else is.    

This team is bad and is about to get worse.  That loss yesterday will totally destroy any chemistry they got going.  Look for a few bad end to the season.

And I am usually fairly positive thinking about them.  But that was the nail in the coffin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> 32 of those were in overtime so its a little skewed.
> 
> But, we suck something awful.  Yea, Sean White is playing well but no one else is.
> 
> ...



I just don't see it that way. IF Sean White and the receiver corps continue to move the chains the way they did yesterday, you have an incredible weapon. 
I don't think it's fair to point a finger at Muschamp and the Aubie D or the Arky defense either, as both were simply out of gas by the end of the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2015)

Muschamp inherited that D and I may not care for the guy but the boy is a heck of a D cord. lot of youngsters playing on that side of the ball too so I see nothing but positive coming on that side of the ball for yall. Also your QB will light up the UGA D our secondary is beyond bad. Keep your head up I wish our QB could throw the ball like yalls QB


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 25, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp inherited that D and I may not care for the guy but the boy is a heck of a D cord. lot of youngsters playing on that side of the ball too so I see nothing but positive coming on that side of the ball for yall. Also your QB will light up the UGA D our secondary is beyond bad. Keep your head up I wish our QB could throw the ball like yalls QB



Not really.  We have a lot of old guys on defense.  Hopefully, they will all be gone soon and Muschamp will get some new guys in there Carolton Davis is playing well as is Monty but our senior guys are terrible and have been for a while.  None of our high rank guys other than Monty are playing up to their ranking.   I have faith in Will but it will take time

On offense, we are playing the wrong scheme.  We should have never changed from what we did the past two year.  We do not have the pieces to start running a more pass heavy offense.  Its just not the right way to go.  Though Sean White is doing fantastic, he is on the wrong team.  WE do not have the receivers or scheme to be dominate in that type of a offense.  We are a run first style and that is what we have recruited to.   Unfortunately, we do not have the QB we NEED right now..    We will see what recruiting brings us.  

We ran out of gas yesterday but that has been our story for almost a year.   Just cant get it done and that will continue until we get some guys on defense and get back to what works for us on offense


Its just reality


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 25, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I just don't see it that way. IF Sean White and the receiver corps continue to move the chains the way they did yesterday, you have an incredible weapon.




But unfortunately, we didnt.   And we haven't.  Just like the Miss St game.  Inside the redone 6 times and got 9 points.  Cant win that way.  We have had some very bad play calling on offense and it continued yesterday.  Three deep balls on that last drive when the deep ball was not really there all day just killed us.  We should have continued to run the ball and move the sticks in overtime.  Ark was gassed just like us and we did not take advantage of it.

Its on Gus.  Just like the Miss St game


----------



## srb (Oct 25, 2015)

*Question*



LanierSpots said:


> 32 of those were in overtime so its a little skewed.
> 
> But, we suck something awful.  Yea, Sean White is playing well but no one else is.
> 
> ...


What do you think about gussy/willy going forward:


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 25, 2015)

srb said:


> What do you think about gussy/willy going forward:



Sorry, I dont know who that is.


----------



## srb (Oct 25, 2015)

*Short. .. .*



LanierSpots said:


> Sorry, I dont know who that is.



Coach  Gus M
Def Coach Will M


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 26, 2015)

srb said:


> Coach  Gus M
> Def Coach Will M





As always, I am very concerned about Gus's play calling.  I have been since he came to Auburn in 2009.   I have no really worries about Muschamp.  He will get things together.  It just takes a little more time and some players.  It cant happen overnight.   People need to be patient.  

We lose a lot this year and have very little recruited so far.  It could be a couple of years before the pieces are here to make a run again


----------



## weagle (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm sold on Sean White.  We can build around him.  He could be a 4 year starter.  

Gus and Rhett need to get over their stubbornness in the red zone play calling.  They go in with a set of plays they intend to run in the red zone and they stick with them no matter what the O is having success with.  Too smart by half.

We all know this has turned into a developmental year.  D is making some progress and we need a couple of big wins down the stretch and a good recruiting class.  Give me Sean White with a good tight end/h back and 1 big play wide receiver and we are championship caliber.  Running backs are a given at Auburn and Muschamps D will be much improved next year.  

I'm not in total "wait til next year" mode.  A win over UGA and Bama and I'll feel good about things.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 7, 2016)

Kevin Steele............ Well, at least I've heard he's an good recruiter.


----------



## srb (Jan 12, 2016)

I was looking at Au first game next yr/Clemson is that right?


----------

